# What should I name my cockatiel?



## Starcheerlions (Jun 14, 2012)

I want to to have something to do with the breed or to translate to something. My cockatiel is we think a female and it is a lutino pearl. Thanks!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Here are a few, these are German girl names:

Ava - A Bird (I love the name Ava)

Amara - Eternal, Immortal, Steadfast, Beloved 

Leyna - Little Angel

Gretchen - Little Pearl 

Elsa - Noble 

Berta - Intelligent; Glorious


----------



## Astarael90 (Jun 7, 2012)

I thought Cockatiels were native to Australia????


----------



## Starcheerlions (Jun 14, 2012)

I love those! Thank you so much


----------



## Starcheerlions (Jun 14, 2012)

They are native to Australia, they speak German


----------



## Astarael90 (Jun 7, 2012)

Ahhh, that's why my tiels never seem to understand what I'm saying! Wondering why my male wouldn't talk!!


----------



## DaveZ (May 4, 2012)

My ancestry is German, but I've never heard it spoken as a primary language here. 

Pick some words that describe your bird and punch them into Google translate, you might find something that sounds nice.

Dave.


----------



## anthrogirl80 (Jun 2, 2012)

I use babynames.com I've been looking up names using descriptions on there, like 'pearl', 'girl', 'bird' etc.

I wasn't aware German was our second most spoken language here either Dave, but I'm sure it would be nice for you to be able to find the primary language speakers here so you could get back to your roots a little. I was sure it'd be the usual French; or maybe Vietnamese or Chinese or maybe even Arabic. Go figure!


----------



## anthrogirl80 (Jun 2, 2012)

You might also like to just do a search for Aboriginal girl names. I have a cabbage patch kid that I named Elandra Murri ('home by the sea' and 'Queensland' meanings respectively. Named for where I'm from - Sunshine Coast in QLD.

My main character on Guild Wars is Apanie Bara ('water' and 'group/meeting' in the Jinibara language). 

Perhaps going right back to Australia's indigenous roots might also offer up some unique and pretty names.


----------



## DaveZ (May 4, 2012)

Yeah I knew German would be up there in popularity for alternate languages, I still think it would be a very long way behind English. Just thought it was a pretty big call to say German is our native language, I'd prefer aboriginal to be referred to as the native language of the cockatiels homeland to be honest, they would have been talking about cockatiels long before anyone else.

I think either Quarrion, or Weero was the aboriginal name for the cockatiel wasn't it?


----------



## anthrogirl80 (Jun 2, 2012)

I guess it depends on the language spoken. This site looks good for information on cockatiels as well as their indigenous names in various languages. 
http://www.mdahlem.net/birds/12/cockatl.php


----------



## vixen89 (Apr 27, 2012)

I think you may have meant Austria, then yes they do speak German over there.
However, cockatiels and buddies are native to Australia, where I was born and bred


----------



## vixen89 (Apr 27, 2012)

Sorry *budgies


----------



## AMom2011 (Apr 25, 2012)

Astarael90 said:


> Ahhh, that's why my tiels never seem to understand what I'm saying! Wondering why my male wouldn't talk!!


HAHAHAHAA now that's funny!!!

do they really speak German in Australia??? I met a guy from 'down under' and didn't understand a word he was saying, but I was agreeing to everything, lol because he was GORGEOUS!!! LOL (not in a bad way!!! lols!! this was work related)

oh, and I am German, but this guy definitely did NOT speak German... he was talking like crocodile Dundee, just heavier accent.


----------



## DaveZ (May 4, 2012)

We're all gorgeous down here lol. Never thought about the possible confusion between Austria and Australia, that could be it. My great grandparents on my dads side came out from Austria and Germany, apart from that I'm Aussie born and bred, even better, Queensland born and bred


----------



## aliasalie (Aug 25, 2011)

HAHAHHAHA, this thread is hilarious. Sorry guys, hate to disappoint, but we speak plain old English around here. =D

And as mentioned early that isn't even the original language of this land-- try something in an Aboriginal dialect (there are over 200 of those, though not anymore if my memory of highschool native history serves me right ).


----------

